# Bianchi Infinito



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone purchased or test ridden this bike yet??? Thinking of getting one based on geometry and Bianchi rep but will not have a chance to ride one as there is no LBS in my area which keeps one on hand. Would like to know if its living up to its hype...l

Thanks,
John


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmmm...thought for sure someone would have ridden this by now...oh well


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Probably be a while before anyone posts feedback. Given the specificity and price, I wouldn't suspect this would be hanging at too many stores.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Not only that but local Bianchi dealers are finding availability to be thin.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Over the last couple of years, Bianchi hasn't been the quickest on the draw. Between Bianchi's factory, shipping to Bianchi USA, shipping to distributors, then to your dealer, there are a lot of middle men. 

I still think it won't be terribly likely that stores stock it. If they do, what are the odds it would be your size? 

Given the specialized nature of the bike (long distance race comfort) and that it's brand new, I don't think you're going to find realistic feedback for a while. Supposedly the geometry will put the rider somewhere between a C2C and something like a T-Cube. While it looks a lot like a C2C, it should be a lot more agile. With good components, I'd think you could get it built up pretty light.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks spade... it seems to be just what I'm looking for as I do fast brevet and ultra distance events...besides I've always wanted to own a Bianchi 

After a lot of searching I did come across a couple of Italian language forum post where a couple riders had them...and they seem to like the ride very much...at least what I can tell from the google translation which has a bit to be desired.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Well, even with feedback, it's hard to say how YOU will like the bike. If you're that worried, there's always the C2C. I think the Infinito looks like a great bike and might consider one somewhere down the line.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I've pretty much decided to go for one...hopefully will get it ordered next week...It looks great and I have 60 days to send it back if I don't like something about it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> I've pretty much decided to go for one...hopefully will get it ordered next week...It looks great and I have 60 days to send it back if I don't like something about it.


Interesting. Didn't know they had a policy like that. 

Are you going to get it as a frame or complete bike? With Campy going almost all 11 speed, I think they're forced to used a nicer, but more expensive crank set.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Competitive Cyclist has a NQA 60 day return policy. Frame only, right now I'm going to use my components off my FP3 and upgrade to Campy when I save up the dough. I can't wait.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> Competitive Cyclist has a NQA 60 day return policy. Frame only, right now I'm going to use my components off my FP3 and upgrade to Campy when I save up the dough. I can't wait.


Very cool. I might look at something like that somewhere down the line if it's ever time to call it a day with my C2C.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll post about the details and ride when I get it up and going


----------



## Brian R (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck, ordered mine over a month ago, LBS gets no answers from Bianchi. The 2011s will be out before any 2010s get delivered. The Cervello RS is looking better and better. Also no email address for Bianchi USA? Whats up with that? This does not feel very good.


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine arrived from Competitive about 3 weeks ago, but an injury means I haven't been able to build it up yet, much less ride it... Nice looking framset, though!


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Hahahaha.....thats funny. Competitive Cyclist has a link to a video I posted on youtube on the Bianchi Infinito info page. Looks like a sweet bike. I would ride it.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

With the Euro crashing has the price dropped any?


----------

